# Боли в руке и ногах. Что могло стать причиной моего состояния?



## Лана1010 (10 Ноя 2019)

Здравствуйте! В апреле 19 года удалила препарат из губ гиалуронидазой. Через два дня к утру почувствовала онемение рук от кисти почти до локтя. Несколько раз было так, словно от шеи пробегали разряды тока как мурашки до плеч и кистей рук. При этом было сердцебиение сильное. Это длилось пару дней. Ещё словно сжимало горло. Затем появилась ноющая тупая боль в правой руке. А через пару дней появились боли в мышцах ног. Спустя некоторое время было так, словно мышцы на правой руке стянуты. Затем были блуждающие боли на руках (преимущественно правая) и в ногах, ягодицах. Характер болей - то тупая боль, то колющая. По анализу крови был снижен гемоглобин до 71. Лейкоциты 3,04. МРТ мозга - нет патологий. МРТ и КТ шейного отдела позвоночника выявило небольшие протрузии. Сказали, что это не может быть причиной таких болей. Узгд сосудов шеи всё хорошо. УЗИ вен нижних конечностей тоже всё хорошо. Гормоны щитовидной железы ТТ3_6 - 1,05 (норма). TSH- 1,9630 (норма). ТТ4_6 - 89,59 (норма). Anti-TPO - 26,19 (повышены). Срб. отриц. Ревм. фактор отриц. На данный момент сохраняется боль в правой руке (колющая и иногда тупая по всей руке), И такие же боли в ногах. Недавно начался хруст в правом колене при ходьбе и сгибании. Иногда были боли в этой области. Скажите, пожалуйста, что это может быть и как можно лечить эти боли... и излечимо ли это. И что могло стать причиной моего состояния..


----------



## La murr (11 Ноя 2019)

@Лана1010, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
*
*


----------



## Лана1010 (11 Ноя 2019)

Результаты

       

Результаты


----------

